# Jekyll and Hyde: Fantasy or Horror?



## Davidjb (Nov 20, 2015)

This is proving to be an interesting series. It's not just about Jekyll and Hyde but a plethora of fanciful and quite nasty creatures. 

It has a strange undertone which reminds me of Extraordinary Gentlemen, but I think it has a more interesting plot. 

If you've missed it the firts episode is here


----------



## Droflet (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks, David, I'll check it out.


----------



## Vladd67 (Nov 20, 2015)

If you can get it, the programme is available on ITV Player.


----------



## HareBrain (Nov 20, 2015)

It's just about holding my attention (more than can be said for a lot of things). The trouble for me is that Jeckyll is really, really dull, and the supporting cast (goodies and baddies) are far more interesting.


----------



## Davidjb (Nov 21, 2015)

HareBrain said:


> It's just about holding my attention (more than can be said for a lot of things). The trouble for me is that Jeckyll is really, really dull, and the supporting cast (goodies and baddies) are far more interesting.



I tend to agree, but I think the supporting creatures/cast may be what makes it good. They add a different dimension at least to the usual tale.


----------



## HareBrain (Nov 23, 2015)

Episode four was a major step up from the first three, very enjoyable. Hope it keeps up at this level.


----------



## Ursa major (Nov 23, 2015)

I've been enjoying it, though I can understand why there were complaints about the time it was on given that, at least at a visual level, it's more graphic than Doctor Who, which now occupies a much later timeslot. (Didn't the first episode of J&H go out earlier than the current 19:00?) There are also proper adverts in the advert breaks (the advertisers presumably having been frightened off by the complaints about what was being shown in episode one and at what time of evening).

But yes... last night's episode seemed to be a step up, particularly as the various (currently visible) plot strands seemed to all come together (though I have the suspicion that a lot more is going to emerge).


----------



## Davidjb (Nov 23, 2015)

HareBrain said:


> Episode four was a major step up from the first three, very enjoyable. Hope it keeps up at this level.



Haven't seen that episode yet!! Sounds good.


----------



## Davidjb (Nov 23, 2015)

Ursa major said:


> I've been enjoying it, though I can understand why there were complaints about the time it was on given that, at least at a visual level, it's more graphic than Doctor Who, which now occupies a much later timeslot. (Didn't the first episode of J&H go out earlier than the current 19:00?) There are also proper adverts in the advert breaks (the advertisers presumably having been frightened off by the complaints about what was being shown in episode one and at what time of evening).
> 
> But yes... last night's episode seemed to be a step up, particularly as the various (currently visible) plot strands seemed to all come together (though I have the suspicion that a lot more is going to emerge).



I agree the time slot is very strange. It would definitely give young children nightmares. I need to get rid of the mother in law (send her back home rather than anything more sinister) before I can watch the latest episode.


----------

